# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  توقيت جرينتش  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## بحار الفوركس

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اخواني الكرام نا هو التوقيت حسب توقيت جرينتش الان للاهمية؟
و ما الفرق في في التوقيت بين كل من :
السعودية و الاردن و مصر و فلسطين و توقيت ساعة جرينتش؟ :016:

----------


## abdou

السعودية ومصر +3 عن جرينتش

----------


## abdou

ودة يعطيك مواعيد فتح واغلاق الاسواق Forex Market Hours - Forex Market Time Converter
ولا يهمك اخى اللى تبغاة حاضر

----------


## بحار الفوركس

مشكور اخي الكريم

----------


## بحار الفوركس

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> اخواني الكرام نا هو التوقيت حسب توقيت جرينتش الان للاهمية؟
> و ما الفرق في في التوقيت بين كل من :
> السعودية و الاردن و مصر و فلسطين و توقيت ساعة جرينتش؟

  

> السعودية ومصر +3 عن جرينتش

 بارك الله فيك

----------


## mercury_man

اليك هذا المؤشر الرائع يظهر لك الوقت  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t47469.html

----------


## majdy55

هذا موقع للتوقيتات المحلية لبعض المدن  The World Clock - Time Zones  
وهذا موقع  لتوقيت جرينتش  GMT: Greenwich Mean Time - World Time / Time in every Time Zone

----------


## بحار الفوركس

بارك الله فيك و مشكور يا امير

----------


## بحار الفوركس

بارك الله فيك و مشكور يا امير

----------

